# Monarchs waive Lamisha Augustine



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SACRAMENTO, CALIF., May 6, 2006 - The Sacramento Monarchs today announced that the organization has waived forward Lamisha Augustine. 

The Monarchs drafted Augustine in the third round (41st overall) of the 2006 WNBA Draft. She appeared in one preseason game with the Monarchs playing 11 minutes against the New York Liberty, grabbing one rebound and blocking one shot on May 4, at ARCO Arena.

The Monarchs camp roster now stands at sixteen, with nine returning players (DeMya Walker on maternity leave), two draft picks and five free agents. 

The Monarchs will play their second preseason game on Tuesday, May 9, at 6:00 p.m. PDT, when they travel to Albuquerque, New Mexico, where they will host the Connecticut Sun, in a rematch of the 2005 WNBA Finals, at University Arena "The Pit." The final preseason game will be on Saturday, May 13, against the New York Liberty at Madison Square Garden, at 1:00 p.m. PDT.

On Saturday, May 20, the Monarchs will be nationally televised on ABC, for the WNBA's Opening Day, against the Phoenix Mercury, at 1:00 p.m. PDT, at ARCO Arena, with the Championship Ring Ceremony to begin at 12:15 p.m.

Be a part of the Monarchs 10th Anniversary season. 2006 Sacramento Monarchs Season ticket packages are on sale now. For more information, please visit the Monarchs website at www.SacramentoMonarchs.com .


----------

